
Anonymous Code Blocks in Python - cstejerean
http://www.voidspace.org.uk/python/articles/code_blocks.shtml
======
stcredzero
Ugh. First of all, "protaganists" is misspelled. Second, the word is either
misused, or he has people who are like opponents primarily because they do
Ruby. Thirdly, he was mistaken about the technical terms for describing what
he was doing. All that said, I still find that it's an interesting hack.

